# Can not connect to the authorization server



## Lopuslavite (8. September 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein problem und hoffe es kann jemand helfen


jedesmal wenn ich mein name und passwort beim login eingeben dauert es kurz und dann steht da "can not connect to the authorization server"

was soll das heißen? laut der server status seite sollten alle server online sein und ich komm nicht mehr rein!heute mittag war ich ja auch ingame!

weis da jemand rat?


----------



## Drotan (8. September 2009)

Ja, dass passiert mir auch andauernd. Anscheinend haben sie Server Probleme :/


----------



## Bexx13 (8. September 2009)

Hey, probiert mal das, ich hatte das selbe Problem:

Sicherstellen, dass der Launcher auf EU eingestellt ist!
Im Aion Ordner die Datei "addcache.xml" umbenennen (oder löschen). Wenn man den Launcher und Aion nun startet, wird die Datei neu angelegt. Aion wieder schliessen Launcher auch.
Dann die (neue) Datei mit Editor öffnen, IP mit Port kopieren (die in der Zeile steht wo auch EU dabei steht)
sollte so aussehen:
-ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106

Jetzt den Launcher starten, rechtsklick auf Aion/Eigenschaften und unten in der Kommandozeile einfügen!

Einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Bexx


----------



## jo0 (8. September 2009)

Amboss schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fix ist von uns als potentielle Zwischenloesung fuer die Open Beta. Er ist oben schon in der Art geschrieben worden aber ich wollte es nochmal deutlich machen. Die IP fuer den Auth Server unterscheidet sich allerdings von der oben angegeben Loesung. Habe noch keine Antwort erhalten, ob das jetzt ein Tippfehler ist, da ich aber dringend weg muss, wollte ich es euch trotzdem bereits wissen lassen).
> 
> Bitte entfernt zuerst die Datei addcache.xml, die sich im Hauptordner Aions befindet.
> Danach geht die folgenden Schritte durch:
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Benihime (8. September 2009)

Funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## Nazgule17 (8. September 2009)

Öhm bei mir is das selbe problem eben garde.

Vorhin von so ca 13.10Uhr konnte ich noch wunderbar zocken.
Jetz nachdem ich mich gefühle 1000x versucht hab mich einzuloggen kommt immer can not connect to auth.. server.... 

Liegt es an dem Server selbst?
Grade down oder so?

Mein Launcher is auf Eu und sonst alles befolgt bringt aber alles nichts.


----------



## Drotan (8. September 2009)

Nazgule17 schrieb:


> Öhm bei mir is das selbe problem eben garde.
> 
> Vorhin von so ca 13.10Uhr konnte ich noch wunderbar zocken.
> Jetz nachdem ich mich gefühle 1000x versucht hab mich einzuloggen kommt immer can not connect to auth.. server....
> ...




Naja, ich konnte bisher nicht ein einziges Mal spielen....

edit:....trotz dieser ganzen Ip und was weiß ich Dateiänderung-Threads


----------



## solo001 (8. September 2009)

Dito bei mir - wär nett wenn sich ein "Offizieller" mal der Sache annehmen könnte und bei NC Soft fragt, was los ist....


Und bitt spart euch Beta-BlaBlaBla - es ist sicher allen bewusst, das es ne Beta ist und Schwierigkeiten geben kann. Nur wenn man 1000te von key´s vergibt, hat man verdammt nochmal die Pflicht, für entsprechende Zugänge zu sorgen.

Sollte es nicht möglich sein, wird es wohl das erste und letzte Spiel sein, das von NCSoft auf meiner Platte installiert war.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

solo001 schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht möglich sein, wird es wohl das erste und letzte Spiel sein, das von NCSoft auf meiner Platte installiert war.



Dann dürftest du aber auch kein Blizzard Spiel mehr kaufen, und kein Mythic Spiel, und kein Funcom Spiel...also eigentlich gar keines. Grade in der Wow Woltk Beta war es extrem schlimm, Server dauernd off, und wenn nicht hat es gelagt ohne Ende, und dennoch wurden alle paar Tage neue Keywellen rausgeschickt.

Ansonsten, habe imo aber das selbe Problem wie ihr.


----------



## kieler94 (8. September 2009)

hab auch das selbe problem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kentoff (8. September 2009)

hab dass Problem nun auch gestern ging Aion noch perfekt liegt denk ich mal am server wenns plötzlich so viele haben und es vorher ging


----------



## etchco (8. September 2009)

vor ner halben stunde gings noch, jetzt komm ich auch net mehr rein -.-


----------



## Buddelbaby (8. September 2009)

Ja sicher haben das Problem viele, nur eins kann man schonmal sagen, es wird nichts dagegen getan bzw. eine Stellungnahme wäre  nicht schlecht.....aber da kann man nur hoffen das es beim Release nicht so läuft, sonst gute Nacht!

So kauf ich mir das Spiel vorerst nicht und warte wie es beim Erscheinen ist, wenn es da alles gut läuft und positives Feedback kommt, wirds gekauft, wollte auch die Beta spielen, sogar 10 € gezahlt aber ich komme auch nicht rein, genau wie ihr.

Naja schön ist es nicht aber es ist eben die Open Beta, obwohl sich da nicht viel ändert, da Aion schon Gold Status haben müsste, soll ja am 25. ausgeliefert werden, kann man nur hoffen, das bis dahin ein Patch kommt dagegen bzw. in dieser Woche nochmal von den Entwicklern ein Feedback kommt, weil Probleme gibts immer, kein Thema aber eine Lösung sollte man schon nach 3 Tagen haben bzw. sich zu Wort melden!

Immerhin ist es so keine gute Werbung für das Produkt und der Service bekommt so auch kein positives Bild!


----------



## sa1nt3ay (8. September 2009)

Puh, bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Die einzige Lösung die "ab und zu" funktioniert ist vor dem start das "addcache.xml" zu löschen. Komisch dass es die Tage vorher ohne Probleme ging. Aber ist ja ne "Beta" (die seid nem Jahr in Korea betrieben wird ^-^).


----------



## Hustboy (8. September 2009)

ganz einfach gibt euer id und passwort ein nicht auf ok drücken !!! so 20 sekunden warten dann auf ok gedrückt klicken 5 sekunden gedrückt halten und dann sollte es gehen


----------



## etchco (8. September 2009)

im vierten versuch gings wieder ^^


----------



## Wutprobe (8. September 2009)

ich versuch auch heut zum 75.x oda so hab echt keinen bock mehr wenn ichs mal schaff rein zukommen spiel ich 30 min dann gehen die server off und dihc komm den ganzen tag wieder ned rein das seid sonntag :/


----------



## Symatry (8. September 2009)

Also bei mir gehts meistens nach dem 4ten Versuch oder so...

Mir ist aber aufgefallen das das Problem stark in den Abendstunden zunimmt, liegt halt einfach an den ganzen Leuten die spielen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. September 2009)

> Und bitt spart euch Beta-BlaBlaBla - es ist sicher allen bewusst, das es ne Beta ist und Schwierigkeiten geben kann. Nur wenn man 1000te von key´s vergibt, hat man verdammt nochmal die Pflicht, für entsprechende Zugänge zu sorgen.
> 
> Sollte es nicht möglich sein, wird es wohl das erste und letzte Spiel sein, das von NCSoft auf meiner Platte installiert war.



HAHAHAHAHAHA ich kann nicht umsonst ein Spielt testen mimimi ich muß evtl. mal einen Tag warten mimimi selten sowas lächerliches gelesen haha


----------



## Mondstrahl (8. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Also bei mir gehts meistens nach dem 4ten Versuch oder so...
> 
> Mir ist aber aufgefallen das das Problem stark in den Abendstunden zunimmt, liegt halt einfach an den ganzen Leuten die spielen wollen
> 
> ...




Hm, das mit 4mal scheint irgendwie wohl richtig zu sein, konnte gerade auch nicht connecten und nach dem 4.Versuch klappte es... gute Übung um auch nahezu totmüde seinen Namen und Paßwort einzutippen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solo001 (8. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA ich kann nicht umsonst ein Spielt testen mimimi ich muß evtl. mal einen Tag warten mimimi selten sowas lächerliches gelesen haha



Schade das sich die Troll-Kiddies auch hier tummeln und man nicht vernünftig über Probleme reden kann.


----------



## Wutprobe (8. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA ich kann nicht umsonst ein Spielt testen mimimi ich muß evtl. mal einen Tag warten mimimi selten sowas lächerliches gelesen haha



    pf er hat seinen text 3x informativer gestaltet als du deine flame kiddie anhang hier also wenn hier leute probleme klären wollen und sie besprechen dann ham so leute wie du die klappe zu halten ... wenn du nix davon verstehst


----------



## advanced08 (8. September 2009)

> 4. Gebt in dem Kasten der zusaetzlichen Kommandozeilenparameter Folgendes ein: -ip:206.127.147.26 -port:2106 -cc:1



da muss 





> -ip:206.127.147.26 -port:2106 -cc:*2*



1 ist für USA 2 für eu


----------



## solo001 (8. September 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> da muss
> 
> 1 ist für USA 2 für eu




funktioniert leider nicht


so langsam fühl ich mich verarscht - probier es jetzt seit 8 stunden


----------



## Mikehoof (8. September 2009)

> pf er hat seinen text 3x informativer gestaltet als du deine flame kiddie anhang hier also wenn hier leute probleme klären wollen und sie besprechen dann ham so leute wie du die klappe zu halten ... wenn du nix davon verstehst



Naja kannst es ruhig mir überlassen wann ich was schreibe und wann nicht und wenn solche Heulsusen gleich mit so einem Müll "drohen" kann ich halt manchmal nicht an mich halten. Wo wollte er denn hier Probleme klären? Nach hilfe fragen ist ja ok das ist der Grund warum ich in diesen Thread schaue um zu schauen ob ich der einzige bin der nicht auf den Server kommt, ABER diese lächerlichen Drohungen von wegen von dieser Firma kommt mir nichts mehr auf die Festplatte.... Ihr habt aber recht lieber nichts schreiben als auf solche Heulsusen eingehen.



> so langsam fühl ich mich verarscht - probier es jetzt seit 8 stunden



Na wenn sie dich verarschen wollten hat es auf jeden Fall geklappt aber wer so blöde ist es seit 8 Stunden zu versuchen hat es auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Heldentod1 (8. September 2009)

Also ich find das ganz total behindert warum:

- man muss sich 15sek das dämliche ncsoft logo anschaun dann dauert es ewig bis man eingeloggt und meistens kommt dann das es nich geht weil der loggin server spackt somit dauert ein einloggen im schnitt 10min bis es mal geht


Leute seit ihr zu doof ein spiel zu programmieren kann echt nich sein immer nur buggs


----------



## Deadwool (8. September 2009)

Schon mal gschaut ob vielleicht der eigene Virenscanner mit seiner Firewall den Zugang blockiert ? Ich hatte das in der Vergangenheit öfters bei solchen Spielen. Einfach bei Norton mal Firewall und Autoprotect für eine Viertelstunde ausschalten und dann probieren ins Spiel einzuloggen.


----------



## darkSchnegge (8. September 2009)

Also laut dem Deutschen Community Manager wird an den login und server probs gearbeitet! http://twitter.com/aion_amboss


----------



## nekori (8. September 2009)

danke    -ip:206.127.153.247 -port:2106    hat geholfen


----------



## Fendrin (8. September 2009)

Hi,



> danke -ip:206.127.153.247 -port:2106 hat geholfen





> Ping wird ausgeführt für 206.127.153.247 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> ...



o rly?
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## darkSchnegge (8. September 2009)

Kommt ihr ins Game? Oder habt ihr nachwievor probs mitm login?


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> o rly?
> m.f.g.
> Fen



QFT


----------



## Korben (8. September 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ping wird ausgeführt für 206.127.153.247 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> ...



ah ja... ne ist klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic: Ändern der IP in der Addcach.xml (206.127.153.247) hat bei mir geholfen. Kann spielen.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Korben schrieb:


> @topic: Ändern der IP in der Addcach.xml (206.127.153.247) hat bei mir geholfen. Kann spielen.



Dann kommt bei mir "ID and Passwort doesn´t match"....


----------



## Neneko89 (8. September 2009)

Also an sich finde ich das Problem nicht soooo schlimm, das einzige was mich RICHTIG aufregt ist das das blöde Spiel dann immer ausgeht und ichs neustarten muss -.-


----------



## Fendrin (8. September 2009)

Hi,



> ah ja... ne ist klar...
> 
> @topic: Ändern der IP in der Addcach.xml (206.127.153.247) hat bei mir geholfen. Kann spielen.



Tjoa, bei mir lässt sich dieser Server nichtmal anpingen =)

Aber egal, mal sehen wie es morgen ausschaut.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Sinji (9. September 2009)

Also bei mir hats auch beim 4ten Versuch geklappt ohne irgendwas umzuschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (9. September 2009)

Also bei mir hilft nichts. Best. 10ter Versuch. xml geändert. Advanced-Leiste geändert. Alles. Hmm... Wart ich einfach wieder bissl. 
Davon lass ich mir nix verderben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (9. September 2009)

Ich hatte das heute auch ein paarmal. Einfach weiter versuchen. Irgendwann gehts.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. September 2009)

ich kann den server auch nicht anpingen aber es funktioniert... kann auch nen fehler in windows sein... was soll man schon von einem OS erwarten was standardmäßig nichtmal broadcasting unterstützt


----------



## Korben (9. September 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tjo, liegt wohl einfach daran das der keine Pings beantwortet, da isser trotzdem und laufen tut er auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korben (9. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dann kommt bei mir "ID and Passwort doesn´t match"....


Also meine Addcache.xml sieht so aus:


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <GameAdditions xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
> <Arguments>
> -ip:206.127.153.247 -port:2106 -cc:1
> ...


Was man noch prüfen kann:
- "Zusätzliche Befehlszeilenparameter" in den Eigenschaten von Aion (NCLauncher) sollten leer sein.
- du solltest einen europäsichen Account haben (kA ob man als Europäer überhaupt einen anderen kriegen kann...). Prüft man am besten in seinen Accounteinstellungen (Aion HP, MyAccount -> Spiel-Accounts -> Aion (tm) (Europa)).
- LauncherID.ini sollte so aussehen:


> [Settings]
> LauncherID=AionEU



PS: Oder dein Passwort stimmt wirklich nicht...evtl. mal neu setzen.


----------



## Exhumedx (9. September 2009)

Auth-Server gibt keine antwort obwohl er on ist.
Das könnte eine Überlastung bedeuten, was ich um die Uhrzeit ausschliesse.
Jemand macht sich ein Spass daraus nen DoS auf den Auth zu machen.
Irgendwer hat den falschen Stecker gezogen.
Oder der Türsteher mag euch nicht, kommst hier net rein.
Problem ist bekannt, Problem wird gelöst.

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Und immer flauschig bleiben.

&#8364;: Bei mir gehts wieder


----------



## Engel1984 (9. September 2009)

Bei mir ging es mit der IP. Und zwar im Aion Client bei Aion rechter Mausklick auf Eigenschafften dort in der Befehlszeile -ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106 -cc:2 eingeben. Komplett mit allen Zeichen. Hoffe es klappt auch bei euch. Grüße


----------



## Tally (9. September 2009)

Leute Leute Leute, das ist ein Beta-Test!! Und für Europa haben die jetzt vermutlich das erste Mal Last auf den Servern! Da kommt sowas schon mal vor und ich halte es persönlich für einen Zufall, wenn Leute reingekommen sind, nachdem sie irgendwas umgefummelt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war gestern am späten Nachmittag kurz in Aion drin (nach nem ganz normalen Start über den Launcher), kurz bevor ich selber ausloggen konnte, wurde der Server ziemlich hastig runter gefahren. Irgendwas war also los und wenn man Twitter glauben darf, haben die sowohl an der Authorisierung als auch am Forumlogin gestern massiv gearbeitet, weil es da noch Probleme gibt. Authentisierungsserver bzw. Loginserver sind nun mal das Nädelöhr beim nem MMO, da gehen wir alle drüber, während wir uns nachher brav auf die verschiedenen Spielserver verteilen.
Um solche Probleme zu finden und zu beheben, dazu ist ein Betatest ja da, nicht dazu, das wir antesten können, ob uns das Spiel gefällt und welchen Char wir spielen wollen. Das ist nur ein netter Nebeneffekt, wenns funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und übrigens, WoW hat gestern Abend auch diverse Leute mit der Meldung begrüsst: "Loginserver nicht verfügbar". Würdet ihr bei dieser Meldung anfangen, an euren Systemen rumzubasteln? OK, zugegeben, die Meldung ist eindeutiger, da weiß man, dass es nicht an einem selbst liegt. 

Trotzdem, auch wenn's ärgerlich ist, im Zweifel liegt die Ursache auf der anderen Seite, wenn ihr nicht ins Spiel kommt (Server down oder überlastet oder whatever). 
Ich jedenfalls werde nur spielen, wenn es spielbar ist so wie es installiert wurde, das gilt sowohl für den Beta-Client als auch fürs fertige Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krakk (9. September 2009)

Tja ich habe die selben Probleme ich komme bis zur Server Auswahl doch dann Schluss und ich bekomme eine der 3 Fehlermeldungen 

1. you cannnot run any more client 
2.Can notconnect to the authorization server 
3. you disconnect from the server 

wie es scheint kommen die Fehlermeldungen zufällig habe da noch kein Muster erkannt 

Ich habe Aion schon neuinstalliert
Ich habe die North America und die Eu Version ausprobiert
Ich habe den Launcher so eingestellt dass ich mehrere Clients starten kann
Ich konnte bisher an allen vorherigen Betas von Aion ohne Probleme teilnehmen  
Ich habe schon mehrere  Passwort Änderungen durchgeführt 
Ich habe die addcache.xml  gelöscht 
Ich habe den Kommandozeilenparameter mit ip auch schon ausprobiert  
Ich habe den Launcher auf Europa stehen 

Hat evl noch jemand einen Lösungsansatz? 

Ps Betriebssystem ist XP Professional / Provider ist unitymedia


----------



## paparon (9. September 2009)

Engel1984 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging es mit der IP. Und zwar im Aion Client bei Aion rechter Mausklick auf Eigenschafften dort in der Befehlszeile -ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106 -cc:2 eingeben. Komplett mit allen Zeichen. Hoffe es klappt auch bei euch. Grüße




also bei mir gehts. danke


----------



## SakuraJosy (9. September 2009)

Krakk schrieb:


> Tja ich habe die selben Probleme ich komme bis zur Server Auswahl doch dann Schluss und ich bekomme eine der 3 Fehlermeldungen
> 
> 1. you cannnot run any more client
> 2.Can notconnect to the authorization server
> ...




lies mal bitte im forum zu "you can not run any more client nach".. jemand anderem und mir hat die lösung aus einem weiteren Forum schon geholfen, vielleicht klappts bei dir ja auch? ^^


----------



## mendiger (9. September 2009)

ich habe vorbestellt und somit irgendwie schon für die ob bezahlt.... sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht vorbestellt und wenn es dann nicht funktioniert ist das ärgerlich. aber ich weis auch das die openbeta da ist, um serverbelastbarkeit  usw. zu testen. nur wenn es dann schon nicht klappt, wäre eine lösung des problems schon angebracht. das was bisher versucht wird geht nicht bei allen und außerdem verstehe ich gar nicht genau was ich machen soll.


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich habe vorbestellt und somit irgendwie schon für die ob bezahlt.



wieso hast du irgendwie für die open beta bezahlt ????
ich habs auch vorbestellt und hab nen pre order account aber gekostet hats mich nix...


----------



## mendiger (9. September 2009)

ich meine ich habe auch vorbestellt um an der ob teilnehmen zu können


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

mendiger schrieb:


> ich meine ich habe auch vorbestellt um an der ob teilnehmen zu können



axo ,naja ich spiel die open beta nicht wozu auch der chara ist eh dann weg...


----------



## Otakulos (9. September 2009)

Leute wen sich das Game schließt nach dem das Conecten nicht gefunzt hat und sich der Web Browser öffnet und euch die Aion Website anzeigt solltet ihr auch mal die News dort lesen. 

Ich Zietiere:

Eines der uns genannten Probleme bezieht sich auf den Authentifizierungsserver, der wohl bei manchen sehr langsam reagiert und dann mit einem Time-Out den Vorgang abbricht. Dies ist ein weiterer Punkt auf unserer Agenda, den wir uns am heutigen Tag und Abend ansehen werden. Wir werden nach Fehlern suchen, Einstellungen testen und verschiedene Ideen ausprobieren und das Problem beheben.

Was seit gestern 12:49 auf der Seite steht.


----------



## Syniera (9. September 2009)

Nach dem x-ten Versuch hat es jetzt bei mir geklappt und bin drin.


----------



## Tidys (9. September 2009)

Funktionierts bei wem schon?
Bei mir kommt immer noch die gleiche Meldung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (9. September 2009)

ich bin bisher noch immer ins spiel gekommen. zwar nicht immer beim ersten login-versuch aber spätestens beim dritten oder vierten klappt es.


----------



## Crazyjosy (9. September 2009)

Ich weiß es bringt nix aber ich geb mein Senf auch noch dazu...

Bei mir geht es auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja, dann geh ich eben Frühstücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## solo001 (9. September 2009)

also ich hab jetzt alles durch -ip als Ergänzung, Firewall aus, Zugang in FW manuell freigegeben etc etc

dafür, das dies ein spiel ist, was kurz vor release steht, ist es unter aller sau das dies nicht funktioniert wie es soll.

ja ich weis, es ist beta... doch leute seit mal ehrlich - in knapp 3 wochen ist release und die closed beta liefen ja schon seit paar wochen - was soll das also?

im übrigen ist aion nicht das erste online-game von ncsoft. bei nem neuling auf dem gebiet könnte man sagen, ok - das wird schon. aber bei nem "alten hasen" wie ncsoft, darf sowas einfach nicht passieren. 1000te von keys werden unters volk gebracht und dann wundert man sich das nix funktioniert.

heut ist der 9. die hälfte der open beta ist fastgeschafft. ich mein so macht man auch werbung - ladet sie zur open beta und lasst sie den client schonmal installieren und gebt ihnen nen key - ganz egal obs funzt oder nicht - hauptsache sie sind heiss auf das spiel....


also meine meinung steht fest - nie wieder ncsoft


----------



## DeAm0n24 (9. September 2009)

zig Versuche später und nach dem löschen des Gameguard Ordners und der Addcache Datei wieder auf den Server gekommen ohne Fehlermeldung.
Kein Plan obs zufall war oder obs hilft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Draelion (9. September 2009)

manno, NCSoft könnte wenigstens mal ne Meldung machen, dass sie dran arbeiten oder so...
aber nein, tausende von potentiellen kunden hocken frustriert vor ihrem screen und sehen es kommen, dass das auch mit release so weitergehen wird.

ach mensch... da hat blizz nen besseren geschäftssinn - obwohl es bei denen vllt sogar noch mehr probleme gibt^^
sie verkaufen sie einfach besser

man möchte doch vom spiele-hersteller beruhigt werden.

Sorry NCSoft, aber so wirds nicht gemacht =(


----------



## Thandruil (9. September 2009)

hab auch das problem wobei ich bis gestern abend noch spielen konnte


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Thandruil schrieb:


> hab auch das problem wobei ich bis gestern abend noch spielen konnte



Hatte bis vor kurzen auch das Problem. Folgendes hat geholfen:

Ihr geht auf euren Launcher, dann mit Rechtsklick auf Aion und dann auf Eigenschaften. Danach geht ihr in das Fenster "Zusätzliche Befehlsparameter"
Dort kopiert ihr dann das hier rein. 

-ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106 -cc:2

Wichtig ist die zwei am Ende. Zwar wird von offizieler Seite geschrieben, dass man eine 1 benutzen soll, aber die funktioniert nicht.

Ahja bevor ich es vergesse, ihr müsst davor noch in euren Aion Ordner und die Datei "addcache.xml" löschen.


----------



## Aylaiun (9. September 2009)

Hatte das Problem auch, hab einfach nur die Datei  "addcache.xml" im Aion Ordner gelöscht, Spiel gestartet, und es ging wieder. Die Datei hat sich automatisch korrekt neu angelegt, und gut^^


----------



## Draelion (9. September 2009)

danke, nett gemeint, aber jetzt ist es ganz abgekackt...


----------



## Tally (9. September 2009)

Otakulos schrieb:


> Leute wen sich das Game schließt nach dem das Conecten nicht gefunzt hat und sich der Web Browser öffnet und euch die Aion Website anzeigt solltet ihr auch mal die News dort lesen.
> 
> Ich Zietiere:
> 
> ...


Für alle, die anscheinend hier nur schreiben und nie mehr als den letzen Beitrag lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch der Link auf den kompletten Text auf der AION-HP: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/einblicke...a-von-aion.html

Und alle Tipps, die ich hier in den letzten Beiträgen gelesen habe, stehen schon in der ersten paar Beiträgen im Thread. Bei einigen scheints was zu bringen, bei anderen nicht. Aber vielleicht ist es auch nur Zufall, weil der Anmeldeserver mal wieder schneller regiert.


----------



## Draelion (9. September 2009)

Nach dem 3. Versuch (jedes mal extra löschen und neu zeile hinzufügen) hats dann doch endlich geklappt.

-danke


----------



## Thandruil (9. September 2009)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem auch, hab einfach nur die Datei  "addcache.xml" im Aion Ordner gelöscht, Spiel gestartet, und es ging wieder. Die Datei hat sich automatisch korrekt neu angelegt, und gut^^




Ok danke für den Tip hat geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korben (9. September 2009)

Ich glaube viele Leute wissen nicht was ein Betatest ist. Der Hersteller verteilt/verlost kostenlos Keys um seine Software und/oder Hardware mit vielen Anwendern zu TESTEN. Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig und als Anwender hat man die Möglichkeit sich das Produkt schonmal anzuschauen, man hat aber KEINEN ANSPRUCH auf ein voll funktionsfähiges Produkt. Das nun gerade der Zugang solche Probleme mit dem Ansturm hat ist bedauerlich, sowohl für die Tester als auch für den Hersteller. Ich könnts NCsoft nichtmal verübeln wenn sie den Release um ein Woche verschieben würden um den Content mehr zu testen nachdem das Loginproblem gelöst wurde, aber der zu erwartende Aufschrei der Community wird das wohl verhindern... 
Wenn man sich den Frust ersparen will, nimmt man einfach nicht teil und bildet sich seine Meinung nach dem Releasetermin... (vermutlich wird es nach ein paar Wochen auch Testkeys geben, so das auch hier kostenlos reingeschnuppert werden kann. Aber wer will schon warten? *lach* ).


----------



## solo001 (9. September 2009)

ja was haben sie denn bei ca 5000 vergebenen keys erwartet? das sich mal schnell nur 10 leute einloggen und der rest geduldig wartet oder sich den key nur aus spass geholt hat?

nochmal - ncsoft ist kein neuling auf dem gebiet der online-spiele und hätte es wissen, zumindest aber erahnen können das es schief geht, wenn sich einige hundert (oder tausend) leute an einem server anmelden wollen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

im übrigen funktionieren alle hier gemachten tipps bei mir zumindest nicht - ich denke mal das die bei denen es geholfen hat einfach nur glück hatten das sie auf den server kamen.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Korben schrieb:


> Ich glaube viele Leute wissen nicht was ein Betatest ist. Der Hersteller verteilt/verlost kostenlos Keys um seine Software und/oder Hardware mit vielen Anwendern zu TESTEN. Die Teilnahme ist freiwillig und als Anwender hat man die Möglichkeit sich das Produkt schonmal anzuschauen, man hat aber KEINEN ANSPRUCH auf ein voll funktionsfähiges Produkt. Das nun gerade der Zugang solche Probleme mit dem Ansturm hat ist bedauerlich, sowohl für die Tester als auch für den Hersteller. Ich könnts NCsoft nichtmal verübeln wenn sie den Release um ein Woche verschieben würden um den Content mehr zu testen nachdem das Loginproblem gelöst wurde, aber der zu erwartende Aufschrei der Community wird das wohl verhindern...
> Wenn man sich den Frust ersparen will, nimmt man einfach nicht teil und bildet sich seine Meinung nach dem Releasetermin... (vermutlich wird es nach ein paar Wochen auch Testkeys geben, so das auch hier kostenlos reingeschnuppert werden kann. Aber wer will schon warten? *lach* ).



Und was genau willst du uns damit jetzt sagen? Das wir es gar nicht versuchen und den Kopf in den Sand stecken solten? Wie du schon geschrieben hast, es ist ein Beta Test und man kann es den Publisher nicht verübeln wenn es Fehler gibt. Wenn dann allerdings keiner auf die Fehler hinweist und nach Lösungen sucht, dann wird es auch zu Release diese Fehler noch geben und das wäre mehr als ärgerlich.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. September 2009)

Binn ja nur beruhigt das diese Problem nicht an mier liegt.
Aber doof is es schon. 
Hatte das schon öfters aber beim 2ten versucg hats dann immer gefunzt.
Nur heute nicht.

Edit: Und ich finds doof das man bei einem fehlversuch aus dem Spiel geworfen wird und dann noch auf die Seite verlinkt wird. Jedesmal.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (9. September 2009)

dumme frage: aber wo ist denn die Addcache.xml datei im aion ordner? btw. habe vista.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (9. September 2009)

Draelion schrieb:


> manno, NCSoft könnte wenigstens mal ne Meldung machen, dass sie dran arbeiten oder so...
> aber nein, tausende von potentiellen kunden hocken frustriert vor ihrem screen und sehen es kommen, dass das auch mit release so weitergehen wird.
> 
> ach mensch... da hat blizz nen besseren geschäftssinn - obwohl es bei denen vllt sogar noch mehr probleme gibt^^
> ...




"Eines der uns genannten Probleme bezieht sich auf den Authentifizierungsserver, der wohl bei manchen sehr langsam reagiert und dann mit einem Time-Out den Vorgang abbricht. Dies ist ein weiterer Punkt auf unserer Agenda, den wir uns am heutigen Tag und Abend ansehen werden. Wir werden nach Fehlern suchen, Einstellungen testen und verschiedene Ideen ausprobieren und das Problem beheben."

http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/einblicke...a-von-aion.html

*
weniger scheiße reden, mehr lesen!*




Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Edit: Und ich finds doof das man bei einem fehlversuch aus dem Spiel geworfen wird und dann noch auf die Seite verlinkt wird. Jedesmal.


kann man in den spiel optionen ausstellen.


----------



## Tally (9. September 2009)

@Magaroth.Thrall: Das nützt nix, das habe ich bissel weiter oben auch schon gemacht und keine 3 Threads später greint schon wieder einer, dass NC Soft sich zu dem Problem nicht äußert und nix macht. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Korben (9. September 2009)

solo001 schrieb:


> ja was haben sie denn bei ca 5000 vergebenen keys erwartet? das sich mal schnell nur 10 leute einloggen und der rest geduldig wartet oder sich den key nur aus spass geholt hat?
> 
> nochmal - ncsoft ist kein neuling auf dem gebiet der online-spiele und hätte es wissen, zumindest aber erahnen können das es schief geht, wenn sich einige hundert (oder tausend) leute an einem server anmelden wollen.


Und nochmal: deswegen testet man ja auch -> "Beta Test"...
Sowas kann man nicht anders testen...und auch nicht erwarten das es immer klappt, selbst wenn man schon 100 Jahre in dem Geschäft ist und 50  Onlinespiele hostet, es ändert sich immer was (neue Hardware, Software, etc etc...). "Stecker rein und läuft" is nich.


----------



## Heldentod1 (9. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> kann man in den spiel optionen ausstellen.



wo kann man das genau austellen find ingame nix


----------



## Korben (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und was genau willst du uns damit jetzt sagen? Das wir es gar nicht versuchen und den Kopf in den Sand stecken solten? Wie du schon geschrieben hast, es ist ein Beta Test und man kann es den Publisher nicht verübeln wenn es Fehler gibt. Wenn dann allerdings keiner auf die Fehler hinweist und nach Lösungen sucht, dann wird es auch zu Release diese Fehler noch geben und das wäre mehr als ärgerlich.


Ganz und gar nicht. Ich wundere mich einfach über Leute die sich darüber aufregen das während eines Betatests Fehler auftreten und dann meckern das der Entwickler die nicht schon lange behoben hat... Hallo? 
An der Fehlersuche, Meldung, Lösungsansätzen hier habe ich absolut garnix zu bemängeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. September 2009)

Also ich komm immernoch nicht rein. Und den tip mit dem löschen möchte ich dann doch nur als allerletzte möglichkeit nutzen. Kenn mich zuwenig damit aus um zu wissen welche folgen das haben kann. Ich warte erst einmal ab was sie bis morgen machen. In einer news auf der aion seite steht ja das sie an solchen problemen arbeiten. 

In dem Sinne:
For the Asmodian ...äh Elyos ..äh ach weiss ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (9. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> wo kann man das genau austellen find ingame nix



sobald ich wieder ingame komme mach ich  dir n screenshot wo du des häkchen entfernen muss...
man muss dafür eingeloggt sein ums ausstellen zukönnen...n bissl blöd gemacht.
edit: huch aufeinmal kann ich mich wieder einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dort bei " Go to Aion website at exit" den haken entfernen.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Also ich komm immernoch nicht rein. Und den tip mit dem löschen möchte ich dann doch nur als allerletzte möglichkeit nutzen. Kenn mich zuwenig damit aus um zu wissen welche folgen das haben kann. Ich warte erst einmal ab was sie bis morgen machen. In einer news auf der aion seite steht ja das sie an solchen problemen arbeiten.
> 
> In dem Sinne:
> For the Asmodian ...äh Elyos ..äh ach weiss ich.
> ...



Das löschen hat keine Folgen, die Datei wird automatisch beim Start wiederhergestelt.


----------



## mib2000 (9. September 2009)

thx ^^ hat geklappt...

gleich anch dem ersten versuch^^


----------



## Waterboarding (9. September 2009)

Ich finde diese addcache datei nicht in meinem Aion ordner btw. habe vista kann mir da jemand helfen?^^


----------



## henri (9. September 2009)

es ist toll wie hier die ersten die aion immer in den himmel gelobt haben jetzt schon anfangen alles schlecht zu reden und das wo das spiel noch nicht mal raus ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwesine (9. September 2009)

henri schrieb:


> es ist toll wie hier die ersten die aion immer in den himmel gelobt haben jetzt schon anfangen alles schlecht zu reden und das wo das spiel noch nicht mal raus ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




An die "SchlechtRedner" .... Bitte, bitte, bitte bleibt bei eurem WoW und wechselt NICHT zu AioN, erspart euch ( und vorallem uns ) eure Anwesendheit und vergnügt euch bei eurem kaput gepatchten WoW und last euch die Epics vertikal einführen 

DANKE !

@ Rest 

Versucht die Tips die genannt wurden. Bei mir hat z.b. -ip:206.127.147.28 -port:2106 -cc:1 in die Konsole geholfen. Anfangsprobleme sind ganz normal, also "Kopf hoch" ;-)


Grüße

Gwesi


----------



## mendiger (9. September 2009)

dito

es funktioniert


----------



## Cloudsbrother (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das löschen hat keine Folgen, die Datei wird automatisch beim Start wiederhergestelt.



Hm. Aber mein Plan hat gut funktioniert. Wenig später konnte ich wieder online. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Und hab meine Rüstung umgefärbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## FraSokBUF (9. September 2009)

Hi,
Amboss hat im Beta-Forum eine Nachricht geschrieben, dass die Probleme jetzt gelöst sein sollten.
Bei mir zumindest hat es heute abend erstmals so funktioniert wie in der CBT-Phase, d.h. ohne Probleme.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu So-Di, da war es eher Roulettemässig. Die manuellen Einstellungen habe ich alle entfernt.

Nachricht von Amboss bzgl. Auth

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## teroa (9. September 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> Hi,
> Amboss hat im Beta-Forum eine Nachricht geschrieben, dass die Probleme jetzt gelöst sein sollten.
> Bei mir zumindest hat es heute abend erstmals so funktioniert wie in der CBT-Phase, d.h. ohne Probleme.
> Ganz im Gegensatz zu So-Di, da war es eher Roulettemässig. Die manuellen Einstellungen habe ich alle entfernt.
> ...



habs mal testweise gekuckt ,, nein es geht nicht...


----------



## shartas (9. September 2009)

bei mir kommtjetzt anstatt Can not connect to the authorization server You are disconnected from the gameserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tally (10. September 2009)

Also ich bin gestern Nachmittag rein gekommen, ohne irgendetwas Besonderes zu tun. Keine Datei gelöscht, kein Eintrag in die Kommondozeile, einfach Aion gestartet und eingeloggt. Selbst nach einem selbst verursachten Crash (Man sollte bei Cutscenes nicht versuchen, Screenshots zu machen^^) am späten Abend konnte ich mich wieder problemlos einloggen.

Habe insgesamt so ca. 5 Stunden Aion gezockt, was beweist, dass man mit bissel Geduld, geschmeidig bleiben und abwarten auch zum Ziel kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (10. September 2009)

Tally schrieb:


> Also ich bin gestern Nachmittag rein gekommen, ohne irgendetwas Besonderes zu tun. Keine Datei gelöscht, kein Eintrag in die Kommondozeile, einfach Aion gestartet und eingeloggt. Selbst nach einem selbst verursachten Crash (Man sollte bei Cutscenes nicht versuchen, Screenshots zu machen^^) am späten Abend konnte ich mich wieder problemlos einloggen.
> 
> Habe insgesamt so ca. 5 Stunden Aion gezockt, was beweist, dass man mit bissel Geduld, geschmeidig bleiben und abwarten auch zum Ziel kommt.
> 
> ...



Nachdem ich 2 Tage Ruhe hatte was die "can't connect...." - Meldung betrifft, komme ich heute morgen absolut nicht rein. Habs jetzt 4 mal versucht und es klappt nicht. Hab auch die Kommandozeile mal testweise geleert usw aber kein Erfolg, ganz schön nervig...


----------



## Dorbando (10. September 2009)

@SireS:
Der Gamegurad hat gerade nen Update bekommen, deshalb sind momentan die Server alle down.


----------



## SireS (10. September 2009)

Dorbando schrieb:


> @SireS:
> Der Gamegurad hat gerade nen Update bekommen, deshalb sind momentan die Server alle down.



Danke, auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen *hust , dann halt kein zocken bevor ich los muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (10. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Nachdem ich 2 Tage Ruhe hatte was die "can't connect...." - Meldung betrifft, komme ich heute morgen absolut nicht rein. Habs jetzt 4 mal versucht und es klappt nicht. Hab auch die Kommandozeile mal testweise geleert usw aber kein Erfolg, ganz schön nervig...


jep dito - da muss noch Einiges verbessert werden - der Programmstart nervt erheblich


----------



## Achilius (10. September 2009)

realmstatus server down -.-


----------



## SireS (10. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> jep dito - da muss noch Einiges verbessert werden - der Programmstart nervt erheblich



Mich nervt das Programm-Ende viel mehr^^ , ich war gestern zuletzt mit meiner neu erstellten Priest on und habe die Option "Show Aion-Homepage after logout" abgestellt und trotzdem öffnet er jedesmal den Browser.
Da der Rechner eh ohne Ende Festplatte rödelt bei Programmende ist das ein zusätzlicher "Belastungspunkt" der die Prozedur unnötig verlängert. Aber da geschieht sicher noch was bis zum Release.


----------



## SeyitAbi (10. September 2009)

> Am *10.09.2009 um 07:00 MESZ* werden die europäischen Server von Aion für eine Netzwerkwartung heruntergefahren.
> 
> Die Wartung wird bis zu *zwei Stunden* dauern.
> 
> Wir danken für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Achilius (10. September 2009)

danke für die info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was soll ich denn jetzt bis 9 machen ?? und hoffentlich sinds auch in echtzeit nur 2 std  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (10. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Mich nervt das Programm-Ende viel mehr^^ , ich war gestern zuletzt mit meiner neu erstellten Priest on und habe die Option "Show Aion-Homepage after logout" abgestellt und trotzdem öffnet er jedesmal den Browser.
> Da der Rechner eh ohne Ende Festplatte rödelt bei Programmende ist das ein zusätzlicher "Belastungspunkt" der die Prozedur unnötig verlängert. Aber da geschieht sicher noch was bis zum Release.




Seltsamerweise hatte ich das zb noch nie! Obwohl ich gestern erst die Option entdeckt habe und auch mal das Häkchen weggemacht hab. Aber vorher auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sachen gibts....

Vielleicht liegts an irgendwelchen Sicherheitseinstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## manoeuvres (10. September 2009)

Trotz neuesten Patch, gefixter Server......trotz löschen diverser Dateien....Neuinstallationen und sonstigen Scheiss

Ist es mir bis heut immer noch nicht gelungen in dieses Spiel einzuloggen......

Schau ma mal wer am Ende siegt, mein Frust oder die eigenen Dummheit es immer wieder neu auszuprobieren......


----------



## solo001 (10. September 2009)

dasselbe bei mir. hatte ja noch auf die wartung heute gehofft, aber leider.....


da alle anderen online- sowie offline spiele tadellos laufen, schliess ich mal zu 99,99% fehler am system aus.

ich finde es ist ein armutszeugnis, das sich ncsoft hier ausstellt. ich hoffe nun (und das mein ich so), das es viele viele leute gibt die das spiel gekauft haben und nach release nicht einloggen können. vllt merkt ihr dann das man so ner unfähigen firma kein geld in den rachen wirft.



ps > sollte jemand von buffed hier mitlesen.... könntet ihr bitte nicht mal eure profis an die sache setzen? vllt finden die ja ne lösung oder ihr redet mal mit leuten von nc - denn mal ehrlich - das mit den 1000ten keys ist im moment nix als massen-verarsche.


----------



## Norjena (10. September 2009)

solo001 schrieb:


> ich finde es ist ein armutszeugnis, das sich ncsoft hier ausstellt. ich hoffe nun (und das mein ich so), das es viele viele leute gibt die das spiel gekauft haben und nach release nicht einloggen können. vllt mekt ihr dann das man so ner unfähigen firma kein geld in den rachen wirft



Dann hoff mal, ich erinnere mal hierbei an die Lutschking Beta, oder die WAR Beta, oder AoC....


----------



## SARodiRIEL (10. September 2009)

solo001 schrieb:


> ps > sollte jemand von buffed hier mitlesen.... könntet ihr bitte nicht mal eure profis an die sache setzen? vllt finden die ja ne lösung oder ihr redet mal mit leuten von nc - denn mal ehrlich - das mit den 1000ten keys ist im moment nix als massen-verarsche.



Da dieses Problem nur bei einer sehr geringen Zahl von Usern vorkommt denk ich nicht das sich jemand (von buffed) damit beschäftigen müsste...


----------



## Fr3ak3r (10. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Da dieses Problem nur bei einer sehr geringen Zahl von Usern vorkommt denk ich nicht das sich jemand (von buffed) damit beschäftigen müsste...



woher willste das wissen?
weil der thread nur nen paar seiten hat, durch deine wahrsagerkugel, oder wie?!

die closed beta hat noch wunderbar funktioniert, warum jetzt in der open beta nichtmehr?


----------



## ylvie (10. September 2009)

tipp: es gibt ein offizielles aion beta forum (teilweise auch deutschsprachig)
probleme gibts mit der open beta übrigens zuhauf^^


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (10. September 2009)

Probleme mit der PR-Aktion hat sicher niemand. Alles ist wunderbar.

"...."

Die paar Deppen die sich nich einloggen können ? Wayne.
Sollen die doch wegbleiben. Wer will schon Kunden, auch noch welche die mein Gehalt sichern ?
Lächerlich. Weg mit dem Gesindel, die Stören nur.
Die sind so blöde. Und aus'm Beta Froum haben wir die auch gleich ausgesperrt. Man sind wir Gut.
Ach noch ein Lob an den Programmierer für den Filter für die Supportmeldungen. Gut das die ganzen Beschwerden gleich im
Digitalen Nirvana landen.
Sollen die doch ihre russenproxy verwenden. Wenn die so blöde sind bitte. Ist ja nicht mein Account der da später flöten geht.

Und Buffed ? Ha, die hab'n wir fein im Sack. Die werden mal schön die Füsse ruhighalten. Wir haben schliesslich die
"Reporter" fein "Gesponsert" und Anzeigen für ne Million haben wir auch geschaltet.

Meine Damen und Herren, ein Prosit auf unsere gelungene PR-Aktion.
Ich sehe dem Launch unseres neuen Produkts volle Freude entgegen.

Sagen Sie bitte dem Praktikanten er soll die Server abschalten. Die kosten nur Strom.
In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Feierabend und ein noch schöneres Wochenende.

"..."


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (10. September 2009)

Bißchen überspitzt ausgedrückt aber ganz unrecht haste nicht. Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, wie sich Firmen gegenseitig den Preis "Biggest Fail" zuwerfen. 

Die Ironie ist, dass hier in den Foren immer geschwärmt wurde von stabilen Servern und dem Know-How von NC-Soft. Die bittere Wahrheit sieht ein wenig anders aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manoeuvres (10. September 2009)

Jepp.....heftig ausgedrückt aber nicht ganz unrealistisch....

Jedenfalls weitere 10 loginversuche hinter mir gebracht....immer noch keinen Erfolg

Wassolls, wenn ich es ned schaffe bis Sonntagabend mindestens einmal erfolgreich einzuloggen, werd ich meine Vorbestellung bei amazon canceln.....


----------



## Rygel (11. September 2009)

Tidys schrieb:


> Funktionierts bei wem schon?
> Bei mir kommt immer noch die gleiche Meldung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, ich bin bei den letzten paar einlog-versuchen immer direkt reingekommen. habe schon vermutet das problem wurde mittlerweile repariert/gefixed.


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Hm, ich habe auch gedacht, das Problem sei behoben. Abgesehen von Dienstag Abend bin ich eigentlich immer problemlos reingekommen. Selbst gestern so gegen 23:00 Uhr, wo ich erst dachte, es funzt nicht, weil es relativ lange gedauert hat. Schon extrem merkwürdig, dass es bei manchen so gar nicht klappen will....


----------



## Deadwool (11. September 2009)

Ohne jemandem persönlich etwas unterstellen zu wollen. Aber es gibt auch genügend Deppen die nur darauf warten dass etwas nicht funktioniert. Bei der ersten Fehlermeldung heissts dann "Ich habs ja gewusst!"
Seid doch einfach mal ein wenig kreativ und erwartet nicht nur dass der Hersteller dafür sorgt, dass das Spiel auf jedem Hillbilly Rechner läuft. Klar hat der auch ein Interesse daran, aber wenn ihr euch selber zu helfen wisst kommt ihr bestimmt schneller ans Ziel. 

Wenn ich in meiner Vergangenheit Einlog Probleme hatte bei MMOs (gerade bei neuen), war die häufigste Ursache mein Virenscanner bzw die Firewall. Schaltet das Ding mal für 5min aus und versucht es nochmal mit einloggen.


----------



## Oglokk (11. September 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Probleme mit der PR-Aktion hat sicher niemand. Alles ist wunderbar.
> 
> "...."
> 
> ...




Ganz grosses MIMIMI.

Wir sind in einer BETA und nicht im Release.Also lasst den NCSoftlern mal nen bischen Zeit denn die haben sie bis zum 18.

So nu mach ich auch mal nen Vergleich.WoW war in der BETA noch schlimmer und nach Release hatte man das Gefühl immernoch in einer Open Beta zu sein.

AION hat bis jetzt von allen von mir getesteten Spiele und ich teste schon seit Ultima Online liefen nicht so stabil wie AION bis jetzt.

Also ein wenig Zeit geben das sie das in den Griff bekommen dann flutscht das game von ganz alleine.

Gemault wird im Vorfeld viel aber in Laden rennen und kaufen tun sie es dann eh alle ^^.


----------



## Mive (11. September 2009)

Seltsamerweie funktioniert es nur beim meinen Laptop nicht.
Am "normalen" PC keine Probleme nur der Laptop weigert sich standhaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rukaniz (11. September 2009)

Also seit dem neuen Patch hatte ich auch keine Probs mehr das einzige mal als ich welche hatte war am tag vor dem Patch was auch seltsam war da vorher alles lief. Echt merkwürdig das es noch immer leute gibt bei denen das Prob weiterhin besteht , wobei das ja nicht unbedingt komisch ist bei all den möglichen Konfigurationen die beim PC möglich sind. Aber ich glaube auch das der großteil "eigenverschuldung" ist


----------



## solo001 (11. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Ohne jemandem persönlich etwas unterstellen zu wollen. Aber es gibt auch genügend Deppen die nur darauf warten dass etwas nicht funktioniert. Bei der ersten Fehlermeldung heissts dann "Ich habs ja gewusst!"
> Seid doch einfach mal ein wenig kreativ und erwartet nicht nur dass der Hersteller dafür sorgt, dass das Spiel auf jedem Hillbilly Rechner läuft. Klar hat der auch ein Interesse daran, aber wenn ihr euch selber zu helfen wisst kommt ihr bestimmt schneller ans Ziel.
> 
> Wenn ich in meiner Vergangenheit Einlog Probleme hatte bei MMOs (gerade bei neuen), war die häufigste Ursache mein Virenscanner bzw die Firewall. Schaltet das Ding mal für 5min aus und versucht es nochmal mit einloggen.






Oglokk schrieb:


> Ganz grosses MIMIMI.
> 
> Wir sind in einer BETA und nicht im Release.Also lasst den NCSoftlern mal nen bischen Zeit denn die haben sie bis zum 18.
> 
> ...




ansonsten gehts euch gut?

hdro, wow, aoc, warhammer laufen ohne probleme. online-aktivierungen anderer games (zb sacred2 inkl addon) und drm sachen laufen ohne probleme. i-net ansonsten - ohne probleme - netzwerk - ohne probleme.... offline spiele - ohne probleme..... - ABER MEIN RECHNER IST SCHULD - spinnt ihr?

fw und virenscan aus kanns ja wohl auch nicht sein (hat im übrigen eh nix gebracht). nc ist einfach nur unfähig bzw macht sich nen jux draus die leute zu verarschen


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Warhammer oder AoC Betas/Release lief ohne Probleme? Hab ich was verpasst?

414...klickt was?


----------



## Roy1971 (11. September 2009)

solo001 schrieb:


> hdro, wow, aoc, warhammer laufen ohne probleme. online-aktivierungen anderer games (zb sacred2 inkl addon) und drm sachen laufen ohne probleme. i-net ansonsten - ohne probleme - netzwerk - ohne probleme.... offline spiele - ohne probleme..... - ABER MEIN RECHNER IST SCHULD - spinnt ihr?


Grundsätzlich ist es nunmal so, dass es in 99,99% der Fällle am lokalem Rechner vor Ort liegt.... dass bedeutet nicht, dass diese Rechner defekt sind. Leider reicht eine kleine Veränderungen in der Systemsteurung teilweise schon aus, um bei "einigen" Programmen probleme zu verursachen. Weiterer Fehlerteufel könnte in den installierten Programmen liegen... oftmals irgendwelche Tuningsoftware aber auch Kopie- und Imageprogramme, die störend wirken können. 

Sicherlich kann man es sich einfach machen und sagen, NC-Soft ist schuld. Aber auch NC-Soft versucht sicherlich, eine gewisse Qualität an den Mann (oder die Frau) zu bringen. Deshalb ja auch Closed Beta und Open Beta-TESTS. Und NC-Soft ist auch auf mithilfe angewiesen, um Probleme zu erkennen und lösen zu können. Problemlösungen sind jedoch auch nicht von heut auf morgen zu finden. 

Bei mir läuft auf jeden Fall alles Reibungslos.....


----------



## Mive (11. September 2009)

Nach einigen Versuchen habe ich mein Problem lösen können.
Ich hätte zwar eher drauf kommen könne, aber immerhin.
Bei meinem Laptop war es die GDATA Internet Security, 
dieses Antiviren und Firewall Prog geht aber auch schon länger
auf den S*ck.

Bitdefender auf meinem normalen Rechner macht keine Probs.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (11. September 2009)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Bißchen überspitzt ausgedrückt aber ganz unrecht haste nicht. Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, wie sich Firmen gegenseitig den Preis "Biggest Fail" zuwerfen.
> 
> Die Ironie ist, dass hier in den Foren immer geschwärmt wurde von stabilen Servern und dem Know-How von NC-Soft. Die bittere Wahrheit sieht ein wenig anders aus.
> 
> ...





solo001 schrieb:


> ansonsten gehts euch gut?
> 
> hdro, wow, aoc, warhammer laufen ohne probleme. online-aktivierungen anderer games (zb sacred2 inkl addon) und drm sachen laufen ohne probleme. i-net ansonsten - ohne probleme - netzwerk - ohne probleme.... offline spiele - ohne probleme..... - ABER MEIN RECHNER IST SCHULD - spinnt ihr?
> 
> fw und virenscan aus kanns ja wohl auch nicht sein (hat im übrigen eh nix gebracht). nc ist einfach nur unfähig bzw macht sich nen jux draus die leute zu verarschen




Wie mich Leute wie ihr ankotzen. Wo liefen die WAR server in der Beta jemals stabil? Wo liefen die WoW server  sogar nach headstart jemals stabil? Hör auf Lügen zu posten! WoW Server waren nach Headtart teilweise Tage lang off, aber von sowas weiß der große Kiddie WOTLK imba roxxor Anteil der com gar nichts. WAR beta hast du garantiert nicht gespielt sonst wüsstest du von 4 tage ERRORCODE 414 oder?...also erspare uns deinen geistlichen dünnschiss. Die Server bei Aion hingegen laufen absolut stabil, es laggt kaum und das manche Leute Probleme mit den Loginservern haben ist NCsoft bewusst  und sie haben sich dazu schon mehrfach geäußert. in einer Beta testet man, ihr seit nur TESTER, keine SPIELER ihr seit zu TESTZWECKEN da nicht damit ihr euch am Spiel vergnügen könnt, dass kommt nach headstart. Es ist sogar GUT für NCSOFT das die Server Probleme machen, bzw. das es Fehler gibt....denn genau dazu ist eine Beta da! (einige Leute haben wohl ein zu beschränktes Gehirn um dies zu begreifen!)
Und Btw. die open beta von Aion sit das stabilste was der MMORPG markt seit langem gesehn hat. Ich erinnere nur an WoW beta, WAR beta und und und.

*Also hört auf Mist von wegen "scheiß beta" zu labern, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die FRESSE halten.ES IST EINE VERDAMMTE BETA VERSION UND EINE DER STABILSTEN SEIT LANGEM. Wer das nicht einsehen kann hat absolut NULL Ahnung.*

/nerdrage ende

danke.


----------



## cacodemon (11. September 2009)

@*Magaroth.Thrall *Ich hab mich extra hier angemeldet, um zu sagen das ich dir vollkommen recht, vielleicht nicht so überspitzt aber trotzdem haste vollkommen recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (11. September 2009)

Diese Bratzen mit dem lokalen PC-Schwachsinn sind einfach nur arm. Ich war schon eingelogged und habe gespielt. Nun ja, seit gestern komm ich einfach nicht mehr rein. Die lustigen Fehlermeldungen kennt man ja. Und nun soll der PC schuld sein? Es geht hier btw. nicht darum, dass die "Beta" nicht rund läuft, sondern darum das man nicht EINLOGGEN kann.

Speziell Leute ohne Router. Und wenn ich eines nicht tue, dann mir einen Router zu kaufen für ein verdammtes Spiel. Und Firewall bleibt auch an. 

Wenn NCSoft es nicht gebacken kriegt am 18./20. Ja dann sind halt paar Leute weniger am Start. 

Wayne...


----------



## WilliWinzig (11. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall,

wie würdest du reagieren wenn,
 - deine Gilde und RL Homies beschliessen Aion zu spielen ?
 - du in vertrauen auf den erfahrenen Betreiber dir die CE- Digital -Version zzg. 4 wochen Spielzeit kaufst 
 - du dann aber eine Woche nicht in das Spiel kommst und sich der Verkäufer weigert die
   nicht funktionierrende Ware zurück zu nehmen ?


man mag mir blaueugigkeit vorwerfen. aber 

UND ES IST KEINE VERSCHISSENE BETA !
ES IST EINE PR-AKTION DIE KUNDEN BINDEN SOLL !

das war nur für dich da du ja so gerne grosse Buchstaben benutzt.

Das Spiel läuft bei dir ? Gut. Du kaufst dir extra einen Router damit das Spiel bei dir Läuft ? Gut.
Nur kann das ja nicht die Regel sein.
Was meinst du, wieviele (neu) Kunden verarscht werden, wenn sie merken das sie zu den 46€ !!! für eine P2P Spiel auch noch
13€ für ein Monatsabbo zahlen müssen.
Das alles OHNE das sie jehmals das Spiel "live" geshen haben.

Das auch andere Betreiber ihre PR-Aktionen versauen macht es auch nicht besser.
Bisher haben sich alle warnungen bestätigt. Du siehst ja wo WAR nun ist.
Da die PR-Aktion von AION ja noch schlechter läuft mag nun jeder seine schlüsse selber ziehen.


----------



## Doomsta (11. September 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Magaroth.Thrall,
> 
> wie würdest du reagieren wenn,
> - deine Gilde und RL Homies beschliessen Aion zu spielen ?
> ...



was du hier für einen durchgedrehten mist von dir lässt.
1. Fakt: es handelt sich um eine Beta. Daher der Name OPEN BETA.
2. Fakt: die server laufen absolut stabil, lediglich der login server macht bei einer kleinen minderheit der Spieler Probleme.
3. Fakt: NCsoft iss sich dessen bewusst und arbeitet an einer Lösung (steht dick und fett in den news der aion HP).
4. Fakt: Alle Betas der letzten "großen" MMORPG spiele hatten weitaus größere Probleme mit server downs usw usw. als Aion zurzeit. " du sihest ja wo WAR nun ist" -> siehst du auch wo WoW nun ist?...die Beta war WEITAUS beschissener...geschweige denn von den tagelangen server downs danach! aber das wirst du lowbob wohl niemals miterlebt haben. "mr. mein spiel muss aufanhieb in der testphase perfekt sein und zu 100% funktionieren sonst ist alles scheiße"
5. Fakt: ES IST EINE BETA! EINE BETA IST DAZU DA PROBLEME AUSZUHORCHEN UND WER GEISTLICH ZU BESCHRÄNKT IST UM DAS ZU VERSTEHN SOLLTE LIEBER WIEDER GAMEBOY SPIELEN!
6. Fakt: ES IST EINE BETA!
7. Fakt: ES IST EINE BETA!

diese ganzen scheiß WOTLK dumpfbacken kiddies regen sowas von auf...


/wartet darauf das der thread geschlossen wird,


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Was hier für akuter Schwachsinn verbreitet wird ist krass.

Es handelt sich beim aktuell spielbaren tatsächlich um eine verschissene Beta für die kein Mensch etwas bezahlt. Niemand.
Angekommen?
Diese Beta läuft bisher im Vergleich zu allem, was in den letzten Jahren auf den Markt kam brilliant. Eine Ausnahme mag evtl. LotRo bilden, aber sei es die WoW-Beta und deren Addon-Betas, AoC bis in den weiten Releasestatus hinein oder das unfertige Warhammer in deren Beta 4 Tage lang gar nichts ging, weil JEDER nen Error hatte.
Dass sich bei dir nix tut liegt entweder an den Loginservern, an denen seit Tagen gearbeitet wird, an Gameguard der wohl deine Firewall/Antivirensoftware whatever nicht mag und deswegen den Spielzugang blockt oder an anderen auf deinem PC befindlichen Programmen von denen zwar generell niemand auf die Idee kommen würde sie als schädlich einzuordnen, von Gameguard aber als solche erkannt werden.
Ich tippe auf eine der letzten beiden Möglichkeiten.
Deinen 13-Eurojoker hast du leider auch verspielt, weil die erste Monatsgebühr dank dem FREIMONAT den du beim Kauf immer erhältst erst im November fällig wird. Genug Zeit um einen Account stillzulegen/ein Abonnement zu beenden, oder?
Dass dein Verkäufer sich weigert die Ware zurückzunehmen ist für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar.
Warum sollte ich ein Spiel zurücknehmen, dass in aller Hergottsnamen noch nicht einmal released ist? Warum sollte ich ein Spiel zurücknehmen, weil gerade bei dir etwas mit der BETA nicht funktioniert? Das ist wie als würde ich mein Flugticket vor dem Abflug stornieren lassen, weil die Bordverpflegung nicht meinem Geschmack entspricht.
Wenn dann natürlich noch dem Betreiber eine PR-Aktion zur puren Abzocke der Spielerschaft unterwirft ist das für mich ein Ausdruck an Realitätsferne. Du kannst NCSoft ne Menge anhängen, aber DAS sicher nicht.
Wenn das der Fall wäre, hätte Blizzard aufgrund von tausenden von Klagen schon längst Insolvenz angemeldet...


----------



## WilliWinzig (12. September 2009)

Lieber Vorposter,

hm. wenn keiner Bezahlt fehlen auf meinem Kontot 80&#8364; die nun bei NCSOFT sind. Bin ich ja selber schuld drann.
Wer seinen Key gewonnen oder bei Amazon gekauft hat, ist eh raus und hat ausser ärger ja keine verluste.
Was ist mit den Leuten die ihre PreOrder bei Pluto oder "ich doch nicht blöd" gekauft haben ? 10&#8364; fürn ....

Du hast dich ja sicher in den Foren informiert woher der Fehler kommt.
Vieleicht fasst du die problematik ein wenig zusammen und postest mal die ursache für das Einlogproblem.
Das ist ja nun seit 3 Tagen bekannt. Es wäre für mich und viele andere intersant. Ich erwarte deine Antwort.


Um mal dein Beispiel Flugticket zu nehmen.

Ich kaufe ein Ticket. Die Gesellschaft verspricht mir, das ich im vorfeld 1 Woche als VIP den Flughafen besichtigen darf und auch das Flugzeug.
Dann stehe ich aber 8 Tage vor verschlossenen Türen da man mein (bezahltes) Ticket nicht finden kann.
Ich möchte dann lieber nichtmehr mit der Gesellschaft fliegen da mir doch ein wenig das Vertrauen fehlt.
Das begründe ich und erwarte das man mir gegenüber so kullant ist und das Ticket zurück nimmt.
Letzendlch habe ich das Ticket ja bereits bezahlt. Bisher immer noch ohne Gegenleistung.
Ich erwarte nicht das man mich 8 Tage am Schalter stehen lässt und so tut als ob alle ok ist.

Ich unterstelle NCSOFT in keinsterweise Abzocke. Das würde ja vorsatz bedeuten.
Hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben ? Ich erwarte nur das Kullanz und Kompetenz.
An beiden fehlt es NCSOFT.


----------



## Doomsta (12. September 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Lieber Vorposter,
> 
> hm. wenn keiner Bezahlt fehlen auf meinem Kontot 80&#8364; die nun bei NCSOFT sind. Bin ich ja selber schuld drann.
> Wer seinen Key gewonnen oder bei Amazon gekauft hat, ist eh raus und hat ausser ärger ja keine verluste.
> ...



Hat NCsoft diese keys verkauft? NEIN, sie haben sie nur für gewinn spiele rausgegeben und wer so unglaublich dämlich ist sich einen gottverdamten beta key für >>>10&#8364; <<< zu kaufen, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen. Es gab zig millionen einfache sichere Möglichkeiten um an einen für umsonst zukommen.

"Ich unterstelle NCSOFT in keiner art und weise Abzocke" <- des kam von dir

"Was meinst du, wieviele (neu) Kunden verarscht werden, wenn sie merken das sie zu den 46&#8364; !!! für eine P2P Spiel auch noch
13&#8364; für ein Monatsabbo zahlen müssen." <- des kam von dir


alles was du hier postest ist absolut sinnfrei und ist auf keinen fakten fundiert.
Du hast anscheinend noch nie eine Beta mit "getestet" (ich sage bewusst getestet, eine beta spielt man nicht, man testet), eine Beta ist dazu da Probleme zumachen...eine einwandfrei fehlerfreie Beta ist sogar kontraproduktiv...man WILL die server grade streßen, man WILL alle möglichen Probleme aushorchen! UNd das es NCsoft an "kullanz und kompetenz" fehlt ist ebenfalls absoluter blödsinn....ich nehme an du bist der deutschen sprache mächtig und du wurdest bei jedem deiner einlogg versuche auf DIESE http://eu.aiononline.com/de/ seite geschmissen. UNd kein einziges mal hast du das hier gelesen? 


"_Eines der uns genannten Probleme bezieht sich auf den Authentifizierungsserver, der wohl bei manchen sehr langsam reagiert und dann mit einem Time-Out den Vorgang abbricht. Dies ist ein weiterer Punkt auf unserer Agenda, den wir uns am heutigen Tag und Abend ansehen werden. Wir werden nach Fehlern suchen, Einstellungen testen und verschiedene Ideen ausprobieren und das Problem beheben.

GameGuard ist der dritte Punkt und ist Hauptdarsteller vieler Szenen im Forum und auf Twitter. Wir sind uns dessen bewusst, dass seit unserer geschlossenen Beta neue Fehlermeldungen aufgetaucht sind und arbeiten an einem Patch, der dies hoffentlich beheben wird. Eure Rückmeldungen sind dafür sehr wichtig, wie auch bei jedem anderen Teil des Spiels, da uns diese Daten helfen, die Ursachen der Probleme einzugrenzen und sie schließlich auf unserer Infoseite zu GameGuard aufzulisten._"

...und nu ruhe hier mit der disskusion, die beta läuft absolut super.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. September 2009)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ewas ihr da für Probleme habt, aber wenn ich dass Spiel schließe und dann neustarte geht es meistens wenn ich die Fehlermeldung habe.


----------



## Yours (12. September 2009)

Wieso schreibt ihr eig. noch in diesem Thread? Topic scho längst erledigt


----------

